# Taurus judge ammo?



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a question about ammo for ya. I'm gonna be taking a trip to the smokies in about a week and I am planning on taking my judge with me. I am gonna try to conceal it if possible but I might just have to open carry. I have a CCL and am allowed to conceal or open carry a firearm in the national park so don't worry about that. My question is, what is the biggest .45 colt load I can safely use in this gun? It has the 3 inch cylinder and 4 inch barrel. I want to be able to stop a large black bear and I want the biggest load I can get. The first defense is gonna be spray then use the gun as a last resort. We're gonna have 4 children with us so I wanted to be as prepared as possible. What can this gun safely fire? Thanks.


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2007)

black bears are not a threat


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

sparky said:


> black bears are not a threat


Wrong, any North American bear is a threat given the right circumstance and In The wild that could occur at any time.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I would email Taurus and ask them.

Unless your gonna walk into a bear feeding area, I doubt you will ever see one.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

.45 Colt is a low-pressure round . I'd trust a heavy .357 load before I would a Colt .45 .

Not to mention I'd be willing to bet the Judge isn't rated for hot loads from makers like Buffalo Bore or Cor-Bon .

Better IMO would be a 12 gauge loaded with slugs .


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Baitcaster said:


> .45 Colt is a low-pressure round . I'd trust a heavy .357 load before I would a Colt .45 .
> 
> Not to mention I'd be willing to bet the Judge isn't rated for hot loads from makers like Buffalo Bore or Cor-Bon .
> 
> Better IMO would be a 12 gauge loaded with slugs .


You are suggesting that he walk around a national park with a 12ga?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

the Colt 45 is not a weak round and can be had up to 1100 Ft lbs of energy
however this is what I use in my magnum judge with 6 1/2" barrel and my suggestion for use. I keep 2 rounds of this and 3 rounds #6 three" 410 in my gun.
can slightly pull back the hammer and rotate the cylinder two clicks for two shots of 45 colt where it is always ready with 3 shots of 410

Corbon DPX45C225/20

The all-copper bullet construction conquers hard barriers like auto glass and steel while still maintaining its integrity. This is an optimum load for Law Enforcement, Civilian Self-Defense, and Handgun Hunting.

- Deep penetration on soft tissue 12-17 inches.
- Easily conquers hard barriers like auto glass and steel.
- Reduced recoil due to lighter-weight projectile.
- Solid Copper projectile.
- Environmentally friendly!
*CERTIFIED: CALIFORNIA LEAD FREE*

Caliber: 45 Colt Plus P
Bullet Wt.: 225gr DPX
Velocity: 1200fps
Energy: 720ftlbs
Test Barrel Length: 7.5 Inches
20 rounds per box. 

http://www.corbon.com/corboncart/corbon/dpx/handgun/dpx45c225-20


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> You are suggesting that he walk around a national park with a 12ga?


nope, just suggesting what I would want to carry .


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

HisName said:


> the Colt 45 is not a weak round and can be had up to 1100 Ft lbs of energy
> however this is what I use in my magnum judge with 6 1/2" barrel and my suggestion for use. I keep 2 rounds of this and 3 rounds #6 three" 410 in my gun.
> can slightly pull back the hammer and rotate the cylinder two clicks for two shots of 45 colt where it is always ready with 3 shots of 410
> 
> ...


Didn't say it was a weak round . It's a low pressure round (14,000 C.U.P.) .

In comparsion . a .357 mag is loaded up to 35,000 CUP while .44 mags go up to 36,000 .

It's the gun I'm more concerned about than the load . As per Taurus INT

WARNING concerning ammunition marked “+P” and “+P+”. Recently there have 
been many developments by ammunition manufacturers and reloaders, not all of them 
good. It seems some ammunition manufacturers and reloaders are in a horsepower race 
to see who can develop the most case pressure and muzzle velocity with little regard for 
practicality or safety. Some of these loads exceed common sense and can virtually tear 
metal apart. Taurus Firearms rated for “+P” ammunition are rated for Sporting Arms and 
Ammunition Manufacturers Institute (SAAMI) compliant “+P” ammunition. SAAMI does 
not recognize any “+P+” ammunition at all. It is DANGEROUS to fire “+P+” 
ammunition in any Taurus firearm and if you do so you may be seriously injured or 
killed. 
In addition, it seems some ammunition marked “+P” is not SAAMI compliant either. 
There are only four calibers that can carry a “+P” rating from SAAMI. They are 38 
Special +P, 9mm Luger +P, 38 Super Automatic and 45 Automatic +P. There are no 
other SAAMI approved “+P” loads. Any ammunition in any other caliber marked “+P” 
is not SAAMI compliant, may be dangerous and should not be used. Whenever you are 
buying “+P” ammunition, look for a notation on the box that states that the ammunition is 
SAAMI compliant!
DANGER for “+P+”
Never use “Plus -P -Plus” (+P+) rated ammunition in any Taurus firearm. The 
Sporting Arms and Ammunition Manufacturers Institute (SAAMI) does not recognize 
such ratings and such ammunition can be very dangerous. Firing such ammunition can 
cause catastrophic failure in firearms resulting in serious bodily injury or death.


----------



## vanhammersly (Sep 27, 2012)

If it was me I would load 3 cylinders with .410 Brenneke Magnum Slugs 3". These have more energy and velocity than a typical 45LC, I think a +p load may have a little more energy depending on the manufacturer, but I definitely wouldn't chance a +p+ load in my Judge. Those Buffalo Bores are mean. I would also load 2 cylinders with No. 4 or 6 shot 3" .410, for snakes, jic.

http://www.brennekeusa.com/cms/1400.html?&L=0


----------



## vanhammersly (Sep 27, 2012)

If I didn't want to carry a 12gauge(1st choice) on my back, Ash style, I would probably bring a .44 magnum as a second choice, then Judge as 3rd, .357 4th, 10mm 5th...and so on, depending on what's in your arsenal!  Guess the point is, something is better than nothing.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

I am unaware of any +p+ loadings for the 45 colt and also would not recommend them.
the reason I would not use the slug in the judge is because it is designed for a 18" barrel to harness its energy from the shotgun shell where the 45 colt I mentioned is designed for a shorter barrel to achieve its maximum power and does this by progressive powder .
I also did not dispute it being a low pressure round however the problem has been overcome by progressing powders such as used in Corbon.
I have used them in my 2 judge pistols for years and fired over 50 rounds so far.

also like Buffalo Bore ammo and use in in my Ruger LCP 380


----------

